# Nitroglycerin for heart, does TSA open container?



## Cathyb (Jun 12, 2010)

Dear Tuggers -- help!  DH just given Nitroglycerin to carry with him at all times   to ward off a heart attack.  We have Maui trip planned in two weeks.  Was told if he opens the container, it will disintegrate (is that true?).

Any problems getting through Security with a closed container?  We do have a copy of the prescription we plan on carrying with us.

Your experiences???


----------



## Kay H (Jun 12, 2010)

I always carry my prescriptions in the original bottle in a separate case inside my carry on..  I don't carry written Rxs for them but, if you do, put it with the medication.  Do not put it in your checked luggage in case your luggage gets lost or delayed.
I have never had to open that case or show the medications.


----------



## STEVIE (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,
   I have traveled several years now with nitroglycerin. I started with the pills, but I now use the pump liquid spray which is much easier. I suggest you ask your doctor about the pump spray. I just put the pump in a plastic bag and show it to the people when going through security, have never had a problem. I have never traveled outside the country so I don't know if there is any difference with international flights, and I have never brought with me the actual prescripton. As mentioned earlier NEVER pack your medication in the bags your are checking in. Always keep them in your purse or your carry on. I have had missing luggage and you don't want to take a chance of needing your medication and not having it on you. Sue


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 12, 2010)

*Kay and Sue*



Cathyb said:


> Dear Tuggers -- help!  DH just given Nitroglycerin to carry with him at all times   to ward off a heart attack.  We have Maui trip planned in two weeks.  Was told if he opens the container, it will disintegrate (is that true?).
> 
> Any problems getting through Security with a closed container?  We do have a copy of the prescription we plan on carrying with us.
> 
> Your experiences???



Thank you for your suggestions.  Didn't plan on putting meds in luggage; but was more concerned when the TSA looks thru carry-on bags.  Would anything happen if they make us open the container it is in; i.e., would the tablets disintegrate?


----------



## Bucky (Jun 20, 2010)

Your tablets will not disintegrate when you open the bottle.  Only time that has happened to me is when I left the bottle in my pants pocket and my wife washed and then dried them.  Still had nitro, only in powder form!  We've traveled extensively and TSA has never made us get them out of the carry on.  Nothing to worry about.  Enjoy.


----------



## Armada (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a pharmacist.  Nitroglycerin is not a very stable compound as evidenced it's explosive power in larger quantities.  When you first open the bottle, you are allowing new air (read oxygen) to enter. This will react with the nitroglycerin causing the nitroglycerin to break down.  This  doesn't happen immediately, but I generally recommend replacing a bottle of nitroglycerin within six weeks after it was first opened.  Does the drug retain most of its potency after six weeks?  Probably; but why take a chance? Just replace it. It is inexpensive.

Also, never store nitroglycerin tablets in anything other than the bottle it came in.  The bottle is composed of a special non-reactive type of glass. 

As for the TSA: throw your nitroglycerin bottle along with your keys, wallet, change and cell phone in an outer pocket of your carry on.  They almost assured will not even notice that it is there.  If they did see it, they wouldn't care.  Nitroglycerin bottles are very recognizable for what they are.

Now, who wants to learn how to extract pure nitroglycerin from the tablets?


----------

